# Asda's £1 spray on wax (pics)



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

While shopping in Asda with swmbo i spotted a bump bin full of £1 car detailing stuff, so had a root and pulled out a spray on wax for £1! Thinking it may do as a QD i grabbed a bottle.

Car was washed yesterday so was clean, but even tho i used my water filter to rinse there was so water left in the mirror that dripped down the car, so thought that was a good place to start.

Before.









After.









This just spays on, left to haze then buff off. Sort of looked like AG Aqua Wax but with a really nice orangey smell to it.
Ended up doing the whole car lol.










Ill give it a 7/10 so gonna pop back a grab a few more at that price :thumb::thumb:


----------



## corsa_carl (Dec 1, 2011)

the results look great, i also saw this today in asda and was curious how it could be part of my collection and the results it gives and it does make a difference, so i may also need to nip back and get some


----------



## Panther (Jan 19, 2012)

Any chance you could grab a quick photo of the reverse of the bottle (ingredients/bumpf/instructions)??


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

ok give me a mo.


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

I bought 2 of these last week in our local Asda , like the OP I thought it d be at least ok for use as a QD . Glad to see it s reasonably good stuff .
PS I also bought the wheel cleaner as well, tried it the other day , not very impressed at all with it .


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I do think this range is aimed at the people who arnt in the know, where us lot that do know and use proper stuff will probably think its a bit pants


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

Back of bottle.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Tetrosyl also own Maccess and Motorworld.......
http://www.tetrosyl.com/index.cfm?page=1


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

jomo said:


> While shopping in Asda with swmbo i spotted a bump bin full of £1 car detailing stuff, so had a root and pulled out a spray on wax for £1! Thinking it may do as a QD i grabbed a bottle.
> 
> Car was washed yesterday so was clean, but even tho i used my water filter to rinse there was so water left in the mirror that dripped down the car, so thought that was a good place to start.
> 
> ...


Well done for taking the plunge and trying it out, it is good stuff and can't complain at the price either

:thumb:


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

I saw this range last week, was going to get the wax- again as sort of a QD to top up on a quick wash but thought it might strip the AG products I use, is this possible? or will it at worst just streak?

Dan


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

XRDAN said:


> I saw this range last week, was going to get the wax- again as sort of a QD to top up on a quick wash but thought it might strip the AG products I use, is this possible? or will it at worst just streak?
> 
> Dan


Not sure why you are having negative thoughts on the product, it is very good I have this and AG spray wax from 2010 , works really well


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

I got some of this a few weeks ago. Washed mums mini and the work van and then gave them a coat of wax. Neither have had anything on them for ages and just get a brutal wash everyweek. lol

After two weeks its still beading like mad on both and looks great.

Il be getting more at £1

rick


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I have this and like it.Its a lot better than its price suggests.


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

i just thought using 1 pound products along side 10-15 pound stuff might not be a good idea but it sounds like its good stuff,


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

XRDAN said:


> i just thought using 1 pound products along side 10-15 pound stuff might not be a good idea but it sounds like its good stuff,


You have to remember , there could be a high mark up on pricier products, Asda are able to sell at cost or even a loss, the product is made by Tetrosyl and they have chemists as good as anywhere else :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Any beading pics of this?


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Avanti said:


> there could be a high mark up on pricier products,


'COULD BE' :lol: :lol:.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

If anyone is worried about their image using these £1.00 products, you could always decant the product into some nice new bottles and put your own labels on.
Much like the re-sellers do .

The fuse is lit, I'll stand back :devil: :lol:.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Saw this the other day bought a wash Mit £1 Be good for wheels etc


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

to be honest it was the £1 price that put me off, but thats partly down to forums like this saying you get what you pay for etc. this asda product is not the only cheap range out there but everyone still goes for the higher end stuff. the fact you are saying there is a huge mark up on the expensive products when the tech is much the same is interesting as i dont want to be spending 10, 20, or 30x more on a product if i dont have to. I am sure its a good product if its been tested by you guys tho:thumb:

peace


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Every one has different amounts to spend on products, only by testing them out can we see if there any good.

The fact you can just pick up while doing the regular shopping is great and the fact its so cheap could well see more people using it and as such getting some protection on.

Products like this that are a doddle to use can even be applied after every wash certainly half the price of a bag of chips....:thumb:


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

got some,used it,liked it!
worked great on my silver cab.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

i bought some a couple of weeks ago,must admit i have been using this more than V7!


----------



## fordeboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Just got back from asda, they only had a few left so picked up a couple to try. For a £1 will try it as a quick detailer between waxing. :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Avanti said:


> what a spam post eh?


Your not wrong there mate.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

will take a trip to my local asda tomorow and see if the got any.
sounds and looks decent for squid


----------



## Topper Harley (Mar 12, 2012)

Used this 3 weeks ago, I have washed my car three times since and its still beading and still has that smooth surface feel when dry. 

not bad for a quid


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I picked up a bottle on Friday in Asda (along with two 2l Bottles of Demon Shine for a Fiver). Going to try it out later this week.


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Can someone please make a thread with all the detailing stuff from ASDA in it, because there seems to have been a lot going around recently


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

My local ASDA has sold out of this wax, the word must be going around then!


----------



## twink (Mar 31, 2012)

i tried this a while back as an inbetween sort of thing and got results like this


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

still cant find this in my local asda


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Sometimes they just get loads in most stores at a good deal, was in ours months and months after it was posted on here by Avanti....

Lasted about 3 days.... they have just got a smattering back in.... contents list and % looks exactly the same as Tetrosyl's own Carplan Fast Wax Brand.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

james_death said:


> Sometimes they just get loads in most stores at a good deal, was in ours months and months after it was posted on here by Avanti....
> 
> Lasted about 3 days.... they have just got a smattering back in.... contents list and % looks exactly the same as Tetrosyl's own Carplan Fast Wax Brand.


Their own brand of car care has increased in price somewhat, most items are £4 a go now


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

I got some a month ago and was amazed to be honest.

I usually go over the car with aqua wax after a wash but this stuff is great, beads and shines for ages and so easy to use.

I only got one bottle and carnt find anymore now. gutted

rick


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

They make other car cleaning products such as carplan, t-cut and tripplewax so they are at least recognised manufacturer. I will grab some of this next time I'm in ASDA - i live around 15 miles away from the nearest though so hope they still have some in when i get across.


----------



## DamoS3 (Feb 24, 2012)

haha this is mint! it really contradicts what a lot of people are saying regarding higher the price, better the product! Im yet to try it but i think i'll go and buy a boxful  if theres any there haha.


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

Glad i bought 3 more when i found out how good it was!


----------



## DamoS3 (Feb 24, 2012)

*swear words of disappointment go here* they didn't have it at my local Asda  can you buy it online? i can't find it...


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a beading picture.

10 days after waxing - sedona bonnet









I used it after a clean on a friends Kia Sedona. They werent fussed about waxing it so I thought buggger it Ill use it as a test car and cracked out the deep gloss spray wax, 2 minutes later and one waxed bus.


----------



## audigex (Apr 2, 2012)

I tried the FastWax (looks to be essentially the same thing) and found decent results as a QD on an unwashed car! Brother-in-Law's Golf has been off the road for a while and is looking a bit worse for wear, I didn't have time to detail or even just shampoo it, but I figured it was better to have some protection on over the grime to stop the elements doing too much damage before I'm round again with better kit.

Got a £2 Fast Wax from ASDA because I didn't want to actually make contact with the car or I'd just be rubbing grit all over it. Liberally covered it with fastwax and left it for 20 minutes, then hosed it off. She's beading now, so that's something, and hopefully it'll slow down the paint fade. The wing mirrors in particular look awful.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

You could always try this from the likes if Wilko's, Home Bargains etc...97p for 750ml, it's pretty good too, to be fair :thumb:.

Be carefull though, I've seen it at .99p in some places...Robing btards :lol:.

http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/car-cl...cDPfxIrYzUvEu76RzzM6wutKTeo9AOCB
tDs76aYYKg==


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

trv8 said:


> You could always try this from the likes if Wilko's, Home Bargains etc...97p for 750ml, it's pretty good too, to be fair :thumb:.
> 
> Be carefull though, I've seen it at .99p in some places...Robing btards :lol:.
> 
> ...


might take a punt on one of these next time im in wilko :thumb:and will let you know what i think


----------



## JayLC (Oct 9, 2008)

This product is actually currently a deleted line within Asda. I had two bottles left in my warehouse. A lot of stores remove the deleted lines off the shop floor so some stores may have them their warehouses. There are a few stores surrounding me that are showing stock as below. It may be worthwhile asking in your local store.

Southgate Circus 26
Romford Essex 11
Kingshill Kent 27
Hatfield 34
Farnborough 12
Watford 12

As soon as the product goes live again I will let you guys know.


----------



## DamoS3 (Feb 24, 2012)

Anyone tried Asda's wheel cleaner? I used it yesterday as a test to compare it to some other stuff, & i have to say its actually not that bad! Its worth the quid put it that way, even if its just used as a last resort or spare... I'd like to know how others view it too

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?jfqyrk


----------

